# Octoberfest...fall beers.



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

SA Octoberfest is hard to beat. I hate to jump on the bandwagon just because its the most popular "micro brew" but man is this stuff great. I plan on trying Harpoon and Long Trails octoberfest/ harvest style beers.

Any recommendations for other to try? Just broadening my horizon.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Try this one. Brooklyn Oktoberfest @ 5.5 ABV


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sure it would be fairly hard to find back in CT, but I had some Widmer OKT last weekend and was very impressed.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Try this one. Brooklyn Oktoberfest @ 5.5 ABV


I see you like Brooklyn...lol try the chocolate stout from them it is delicious


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I'm sure it would be fairly hard to find back in CT, but I had some Widmer OKT last weekend and was very impressed.


Theres a liqour depot about 20 minutes away in MA. They carry stuff from all over the US. Lots of Stone brewery and about a dozen others from the west coast. Worth a shot.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought the sam adams today had one and it was awesome, I am more of a micro-brew type of guy and will search tomorrow to see what I find from the small names but crisp taste.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I see you like Brooklyn...lol try the chocolate stout from them it is delicious


I always try to buy it when it is available. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

if you are ever in NYC let me know I will take you to a great little Beer Bar in brooklyn lots of microbrews and old school arcades


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

The octorberfest is my favorite sam adams beer.

I just got the Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale (their fall offering) today. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Still haven't had the Octoberfest (that I can recall). Stickin' to the Black Lager for now! Maybe to celebrate October, I'll get a 6er


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I like both of those. I've been drinking Spaten Octoberfest.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> I just got the Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale (their fall offering) today. I haven't tried it yet.


:tpd: i just picked that up as well, also the Saranac Octoberfest.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

If you can get it try Abita Pecan Harvest. Also the Blue Moon Pumpkin Harvest is good.


----------



## tjc (Sep 19, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> The octorberfest is my favorite sam adams beer.
> 
> I just got the Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale (their fall offering) today. I haven't tried it yet.


I agree, the Octoberfest is by far the best Sam Adam's beer and one of the only ones I'll buy. I enjoy the Paulaner Octoberfest as well.

-Tim


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Hofbrau Oktoberfest is freakin'....:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Try this one. Brooklyn Oktoberfest @ 5.5 ABV


I second the recommendation. Brooklyn's is definitely my favorite so far this season.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Stoudts. my fav of the year.


----------

